
Istanbul Closes the Books on Its Public Scribes - diodorus
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/scribes-in-istanbul
======
f4stjack
Holy... I am smoking waterpipe nearly in the same place in the first picture.
Some parts of the good old Istanbul stand the test of time and change it
seems.

------
gkya
For any turks here who can't parse the title, this is about the "arzuhalci".

